# Pics: famous people with GSDs



## Sunflowers

Whichmof these surprises you?

Which does not?

??? German Shepherd Dog / with Celebrities on Pinterest


----------



## Angelina03

The only one that somewhat surprises me is Jennifer Lopez because I imagine her with a little purse dog. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

Good Find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thewretched

Jackie Kennedy I wouldn't imagine with one


Sent from Petguide.com Free Appc


----------



## lyssa62

if that is John Travolta's dog he looks scared of it....


----------



## hunterisgreat

Florida Georgia Line bought 2 puppies from Katya's breeder a few weeks ago


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Iglesias, lopez are leanne surprise me. Least surprising is hitler! Oh and betty whites dog is so pretty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen

I had no idea Helen Keller had a GSD. I would definitely like to see more of John Stamos with his dog. Thanks for posting such a great collection on one page!


----------



## Sunflowers

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Least surprising is hitler!
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Yeah! And he had more than one, the evil thing. Didn't deserve such a dog.


----------



## Sunflowers

Well, I found out that JLo no longer has that GSD-- and this article has some info:

J.Lo's ferocious guard dog sure had a thing for the hired help.
Floyd - a German shepherd once owned by Jennifer Lopez and her husband, Marc Anthony - head-butted a housekeeper and chomped a personal assistant, the Daily News has learned.

And that was after flight attendant Lisa Wilson said the cranky canine menaced her on a private jet carrying the pop stars.
Floyd's turbulent history was revealed Monday by Wilson's lawyer after the stewardess reached a confidential settlement with the celebrity couple. Wilson claimed Floyd lunged at her in 2006, knocking her back onto a table and seriously injuring her back. Less than a year later, at J.Lo's Long Island mansion, the dog head-butted a housekeeper in the gut, causing a serious bruise.

He then bit the arm of a personal assistant to the couple.

The unnamed employees had to get medical help, said Wilson's lawyer, William Cafaro. "Both employees testified [in depositions] that the attacks were not reported to authorities," Cafaro said.

Although Anthony testified that he got rid of the dog because it was "high maintenance," the personal assistant who was bitten said Floyd was booted shortly after the attack, according to Cafaro.

*Floyd, who received intensive military-police training in Germany, was purchased for $35,000 in 2007* by "West Wing" actress NiCole Robinson and her political consultant husband, Craig Snyder.
They told The News last month that Floyd is "like a big baby puppy" who gives their 4-year-old daughter rides on his back in their Manhattan apartment.
"I wouldn't want that dog around my children," Cafaro said. Lawyers for J.Lo and Anthony did not return calls for comment.
[email protected]


Read more: Floyd, a German shepherd once owned by Jennifer Lopez, attacked a personal assistant, housekeeper - NY Daily News


----------



## asja

I'm not surprised by Jim Belushi. He seemed to really like the GSD in the movie K9.

I remember reading a few months ago that Tom Hanks' shepherd died.


----------



## Sunflowers

asja said:


> I'm not surprised by Jim Belushi. He seemed to really like the GSD in the movie K9.
> 
> I remember reading a few months ago that Tom Hanks' shepherd died.











Sadly, he did. Tom tweeted about it:

https://twitter.com/tomhanks/status/160081070069522432


----------



## misslesleedavis1

@ sunflowers,
How did Lopez and her husband manage to screw up a trained dog that badly? biting everyone? They only bite when given the command dont they?


----------



## diarmuid957

Dogs with extensive security training probably are senisitve to drugs and alcohol. Article said they were on a private flight. Partyholics could have made the GSD nervous. Given the general ignorance of most pet ppl about canine behavior, I doubt JLo and her circle were prepared for this dog. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

diarmuid957 said:


> Dogs with extensive security training probably are senisitve to drugs and alcohol. Article said they were on a private flight. Partyholics could have made the GSD nervous. Given the general ignorance of most pet ppl about canine behavior, I doubt JLo and her circle were prepared for this dog.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL thats a good point. I dont know if floyd came with a manual, then again from what i have read about JLO she would not notice if floyd was chewing on her ex.


----------



## llombardo

Gretchen said:


> I had no idea Helen Keller had a GSD. I would definitely like to see more of John Stamos with his dog. Thanks for posting such a great collection on one page!


 
I would like to see more of John Stamos


----------



## SuperG

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah! And he had more than one, the evil thing. Didn't deserve such a dog.



My picture of Hitler with Blondie was deleted by an administrator....I even asked why...no response....

I could be in error if there are numerous thread called "show me you and your dog"

Anyway, $5 says your picture doesn't get deleted.

SuperG


----------



## ZoeD1217

Gretchen said:


> I had no idea Helen Keller had a GSD. I would definitely like to see more of John Stamos with his dog. Thanks for posting such a great collection on one page!


Hahaha! I tried to Google for more pics myself  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

ZoeD1217 said:


> Hahaha! I tried to Google for more pics myself
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I PMd both of you :toasting:


----------



## Sunflowers

SuperG said:


> My picture of Hitler with Blondie was deleted by an administrator....I even asked why...no response....
> 
> I could be in error if there are numerous thread called "show me you and your dog"
> 
> Anyway, $5 says your picture doesn't get deleted.
> 
> SuperG


Well, if it gets deleted, it gets deleted. 
Unfortunately, Hitler did exist, and unfortunately, he owned GSDs. I am not part of his fan club, that's for sure. But it wasn't the fault of the dogs that they were owned by pure evil.

I actually read some info on his dogs and contrary to what people might think, they were not aggressive at all.


----------



## SuperG

Sunflowers said:


> Well, if it gets deleted, it gets deleted.
> Unfortunately, Hitler did exist, and unfortunately, he owned GSDs. I am not part of his fan club, that's for sure. But it wasn't the fault of the dogs that they were owned by pure evil.
> 
> I actually read some info on his dogs and contrary to what people might think, they were not aggressive at all.



agreed...maybe he would better fit the category..." Pic: infamous people with GSDs"

I posted a picture of Hitler with Blondie in the thread titled "show me you and your GSD"...you know me...thought a bit of sarcasm wouldn't hurt anything....life's too short to be uptight...perhaps like an administrator or two?????

SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @ sunflowers,
> How did Lopez and her husband manage to screw up a trained dog that badly? biting everyone? They only bite when given the command dont they?


Well, personally, I think they got ripped off. That looks very much like a GSL. Wonder just what type of "Military style training" it received ... perhaps the dog didn't have the proper temperament for this type of training? 

I have heard of people getting seriously ripped off in Europe, if they don't know what they are doing. And I doubt either of those two had the time or the interest in training with the dog. 

Here is a followup article. I would not want a dog that growls at all strangers, but, hey... :shrug:


J.Lo's Cujo is actually a Lassie, his new owner insisted Friday.
"West Wing" actress NiCole Robinson said she was flabbergasted to read in the Daily News that an animal behavior expert had branded Floyd the guard dog a menace.
"He's the biggest, sweetest baby," Robinson told the Daily News.
Lopez and Anthony - who owned Floyd before Robinson - are being sued in Brooklyn Federal Court by stewardess Lisa Wilson, who claims Floyd attacked her on a private jet in 2006.

"I will go to court to defend Floyd's honor," vowed Robinson, who played Margaret Hooper on the hit show.
Robinson and her husband, political consultant Craig Snyder, bought Floyd from a K-9 security outfit in South Carolina in 2007 after a robbery scare in their Manhattan apartment.

They paid $35,000 for the canine - who received intensive military-style training in Germany.
Marc Anthony had paid $39,000 in 2005 for the dog, whose full name is Floyd vom Meierhof, court records show.
At some point, the celebrity crooners returned the German shepherd to the company.

Snyder said he wasn't concerned about the price tag when it came to protecting his loved ones.
"You can get security dogs for half or one-third the price, but to me those dogs would pose a risk to my family," he said.
"Cheaper dogs are not trained to distinguish between a real threat and a kid who pulls their tail. The dog is 100% peace of mind," Snyder said.

The couple's 4-year-old daughter playfully rides atop Floyd's back and they frolic outside together. "My wife is pregnant, so Floyd will be protecting another member of the family in April," Snyder said.

There's no question Floyd means business when anyone comes near family members, and his pushy behavior or rumbling growl are often mistaken by strangers for an imminent attack.

"He's under very strict rules of engagement," Snyder said. "The training was remarkable."
Robinson and Snyder have never met J.Lo and her hubby, but they were fully informed of Floyd's past - including the alleged incident on the plane - when they made the purchase.
"Floyd acts like a big baby puppy who just wants to be loved," Snyder said.
[email protected]


Read more: J.Lo doggie defended: NiCole Robinson says maligned pup a real pooch - NY Daily News


----------



## GatorBytes

misslesleedavis1 said:


> @ sunflowers,
> *How did Lopez and her husband manage to screw up a trained dog that badly? biting everyone?* They only bite when given the command dont they?


 
She probably played *her* music to keep it company when they were out


----------



## LoveEcho

Will Smith <3 The only thing that could have made him better was that he owned a GSD. Awesome. 

I love that Delta girl looks like Jackie O's Clipper


----------



## SuperG

GatorBytes said:


> She probably played *her* music to keep it company when they were out


Or left the TV on a 24 hour taped Oprah show marathon to keep the dog occupied.....take your pick...

I apologize in advance to all the Oprah fans out there...and just so you don't think I am being mean...I have the matching Oprah lunchbox and thermos combo.


SuperG


----------



## GatorBytes

SuperG said:


> Or left the TV on a 24 hour taped Oprah show marathon to keep the dog occupied.....take your pick...
> 
> I apologize in advance to all the Oprah fans out there...and just so you don't think I am being mean...*I have the matching Oprah lunchbox and thermos combo.
> *
> 
> SuperG


 Oh...you *OWN* that?...lol

Could have been worse, could have been Mariah Carey's dog...I'm certain he would have found a way to take his own life


----------



## misslesleedavis1

GatorBytes said:


> She probably played *her* music to keep it company when they were out


All those months of jenny from the block salsa dancing floyds way with her big ol booty smackin him around did its damage. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney

Brooke Burke has German Shepherds. 

Meet the Residents of Chateau Charvet


----------



## llombardo

German Shepherds With Famous Owners | Vom Banach K9


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Hitlers shep looks alot different then the other ones. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Hitlers shep looks alot different then the other ones.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is because it's a 1930s Shepherd.

Here is Reagan's GSD Lady:


----------



## Sunflowers

Claudia Schiffer's dog Oscar.


----------



## LoveEcho

It's sort of interesting how some of the celebs have GSD's that come from obviously pretty crappy breeding. It sort of goes along with the JLo's GSD biting someone- just because the dog was "professionally trained" and she's wealthy doesn't mean the dog had a stable temperament or quality training. A lot of the "celebrity protection dog" trainers get business solely because they charge sky-high rates and create an air of exclusivity but run shady operations. 


Not a GSD, but Eva Longoria has a Maligator. I wonder if she has a full-time staff to keep said maligator trained and entertained


----------



## Muskeg

I was surprised to see Bob Dylan with a shepherd. 

And, Eva Longoria probably does have a full time staffer just for the malinois. He's a handsome beast, that.


----------



## Sunflowers

Eva Longoria has a Maltese.

Eva Mendes has a Mal. 

Eva was on The Late Show and talked about her Belgian Malinois Hugo and how “All he wants to do is prove his love to me, you know, all he wants to do is kill for me. It’s so sweet.”

She told Dave, “I’d feel terrible if he hurt a little thing so I try to get in there and I use — people always get mad at me for this — but I use a shock collar on him… And I have the remote. But I’ve tried it on myself at all levels… I swear!”


----------



## LoveEcho

Sunflowers said:


> Don't know about Longoria, but Eva Mendes has a Mal.
> 
> Eva was on The Late Show and talked about her Belgian Malinois Hugo and how “All he wants to do is prove his love to me, you know, all he wants to do is kill for me. It’s so sweet.”
> 
> She told Dave, “I’d feel terrible if he hurt a little thing so I try to get in there and I use — people always get mad at me for this — but I use a shock collar on him… And I have the remote. But I’ve tried it on myself at all levels… I swear!”


Ah, it was Eva Mendes that I was thinking of. Wrong Eva  And yep... sounds about what I would expect...,


----------



## SuperG

GatorBytes said:


> Oh...you *OWN* that?...lol
> 
> Could have been worse, could have been Mariah Carey's dog...I'm certain he would have found a way to take his own life



Knock it off....NOW !!! you are making me laugh....


SuperG


----------



## Gretchen

Sunflowers said:


> That is because it's a 1930s Shepherd.
> 
> Here is Reagan's GSD Lady:


The best way to get over a dog's death is to get another soon.
_Ronald Reagan_


This is the quote my husband sent me shortly after our previous GSD mix died of cancer all too soon. I did not know Reagan had a GSD.
It was this quote that led me to get Molly!


----------



## Wolfgeist

Haha, that was really cool! Some cool people with some cool lookin' GSDs!


----------



## llombardo

hunterisgreat said:


> Florida Georgia Line bought 2 puppies from Katya's breeder a few weeks ago


On the country station I listen to they were just talking about how the one band member that just got married just added a 9 week old pup to the bus. Sounds like they are raising the dog on tour


----------



## LaRen616

Miley Cyrus and her family have German Shepherds



















Miley's sister









Nikki Reed has 2 GSDs


















Nicole Richie has a GSD









Nicole Richie and Cameron Diaz walking their GSDs

















Jerry O'Connell has 2 black GSDs


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Eva Mendes is wearing the most adorable outfit ever!! Her bag and its a long shot but looks to be balenciaga matched hugo!! Awe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tratkins

LoveEcho said:


> Ah, it was Eva Mendes that I was thinking of. Wrong Eva  And yep... sounds about what I would expect...,


Haven't tried walking my dog in heels yet! I am not that brave I guess!


----------



## Sunflowers

Roy Rogers and Bullet







Clark Gable








Bing Crosby








Franklin Roosevelt









Herbert Hoover


----------



## Sunflowers

Ben Affleck









Jennifer Aniston with Dolly









Drew Lachey with Luka









Rachel Hunter purchased a 15,000 miniature mansion for her German Shepherd.
*
http://lapetitemaison.com/doghouses/*









Jim Belushi


----------



## Sunflowers

Rachel Hunter's GSD in front of his house, LOL


DOGHOUSES | Playhouse

ABOUT THE DOG HOUSES

Each dog house is custom designed and built. We can design for almost any type of pet and in any architectural style. Many of our clients commission a dog house as a decorative accessory for their landscapes or gardens.
Most houses come with fully dry-walled interiors and indoor/outdoor lighting. Although our clients normally don’t keep their pets in the doghouse full time, we offer options to keep pets comfortable while inside, including air conditioning and special flooring to keep dogs cool in hot climates.:wild:

Sizes vary according to your pet’s needs. Our portfolio includes tiny, toy-breed dog houses as well as houses large enough to accommodate people standing inside. Prices average between $6,000 and $10,000, with some designs starting at about $4,000. Others can top $25,000 or more.


----------



## TommyB681

NCIS guy


----------



## llombardo

What are your guys thoughts on 2 GSD pups being raised on your on a tour bus? I'm not to sure how that would work with exercise and stuff since there is so much driving and stuff. Just curious...


----------



## misslesleedavis1

llombardo said:


> What are your guys thoughts on 2 GSD pups being raised on your on a tour bus? I'm not to sure how that would work with exercise and stuff since there is so much driving and stuff. Just curious...


Why not! if adequate exercise is being provided and socialization is not a problem. A tour bus is not a car, the dogs would be moving freely throughout the bus and not crammed into a crate for an excess of hours ( im assuming)..lots of people in and out, a dog is a product of his/her environment and if that environment is full of love, proper nutrition and great exercise I dont see how were they live would screw them up. I am only assuming that this is the case though, and hoping they would be getting needs met.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CroMacster

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Why not! if adequate exercise is being provided and socialization is not a problem. A tour bus is not a car, the dogs would be moving freely throughout the bus and not crammed into a crate for an excess of hours ( im assuming)..lots of people in and out, a dog is a product of his/her environment and if that environment is full of love, proper nutrition and great exercise I dont see how were they live would screw them up. I am only assuming that this is the case though, and hoping they would be getting needs met.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed, alot of people raise dogs that drive truck. I know a few Sch people who are truckers and take their dogs all over with them from the moment they get them.

On another note, do you think alot of these are PP dogs? The Jlo dog has been discussed, but I wonder about the others. I can imagine being a celeb would warrant having a PP dog with you at most times.


----------



## Jame

*Brigitte Bardot & her German Shepherd*


----------



## Ruger Monster

Interesting to see the celebs who love a GSD as well


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

Sunflowers said:


> That is because it's a 1930s Shepherd.
> 
> Here is Reagan's GSD Lady:


The only thing surprising about this is that guy's pants. Hahah


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

*Audrey hepburn*

I don't know if this pic is with her gsd or just a gsd on set? However, I read her biography and she said she did have a gsd for a while, then eventually got rid of it because it got too territorial or something? Anyway,

AUDREY HEPBURN


----------



## Cheyanna

Glad people listed who the celebrities were, otherwise I would not recognize them except Dinozzo


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Cheyanna said:


> Glad people listed who the celebrities were, otherwise I would not recognize them except Dinozzo


I KNEW there was some reason I like Dinozzo other than he's easy on the eyes, lol!

Susan


----------



## Jame

*Jake Gyllenhaal*


----------



## Cheyanna

Jame said:


>



Who?


----------



## JoeyG

Cameron Diaz has a GSD!!!! Knew there was a reason I liked her lol


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Cheyanna said:


> Who?


Jake Gyllenhaal (spelling) I believe


----------



## misslesleedavis1

CroMacster said:


> Agreed, alot of people raise dogs that drive truck. I know a few Sch people who are truckers and take their dogs all over with them from the moment they get them.
> 
> On another note, do you think alot of these are PP dogs? The Jlo dog has been discussed, but I wonder about the others. I can imagine being a celeb would warrant having a PP dog with you at most times.


I don't know, I always wonder when I see a celebrity with a Mal or GSD but?? Really who knows though. A lot of celebs I imagine are GSD enthusiasts,.a lot of them probably have them for protection purposes and a lot if them may just have them. Regardless, pp dog or pet should not have an issue being on the road.


----------



## llombardo

misslesleedavis1 said:


> . Regardless, pp dog or pet should not have an issue being on the road.


So a truck driver or a tour bus on a deadline has time to stop and let a puppy out to pee every couple hours in places that could be loaded with disease such as parvo? It might be different once they are potty trained and have all their shots. I have no issue with adult dogs on the road, but I don't think its any place for a puppy.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

llombardo said:


> So a truck driver or a tour bus on a deadline has time to stop and let a puppy out to pee every couple hours in places that could be loaded with disease such as parvo? It might be different once they are potty trained and have all their shots. I have no issue with adult dogs on the road, but I don't think its any place for a puppy.


i dont know what they have time for. I am going on the assumption that if they are making a decision to get a dog, they probably have a flexible schedule worked out to accommodate the dog.


----------

